# Eurosport k9



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anyone here ever had any dealings with this kennel??
If so can you tell me how was your experience??
I am doing some research on where to get a nice male shepherd and this is one of the places I am looking at.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

while i have never personally dealt with them, i know people who have. i have never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I haven't had dealings with them personally, but here a couple of threads from different forums about them:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/156806.html


http://www.leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/109288/site_id/1#import


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jose' Abril said:


> Has anyone here ever had any dealings with this kennel??
> If so can you tell me how was your experience??
> I am doing some research on where to get a nice male shepherd and this is one of the places I am looking at.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.


We have a couple club members who have purchased dogs from them also a couple more in the region as well. All nice dogs and for the most part exactly what they were represented as.

Terry
www.showandsport.com


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Our club has had excellent results dealing with them. I've met Taunya in person. Very nice lady and very helpfull.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are located in CT. or not. I live in CT. and trained dogs here for 15 years or so. Everyone in the area I talk to has never met them or heard of them. I have tried emailing them to say hello and introduce myself as their site says they are in CT. I would love to network and introduce myself, but they have not responded to a few emails I have sent.

It would be a nice resource to have in my backyard if they are decent folks.

Bryan


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They are based in the Slavic Republic but also have a place in Texas. (I think).


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

*Ok Then who are these guys?*

http://www.oldfarmkennels.com/


These are the folks I have tried to contact who live in my area. They advertise as if they are part of Eurosport, no?

Bryan

I know lots of folks put the Czech and Slovak dogs on their sites and try to sell them for European brokers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen them also. One of our club members has talked with the lady there but the club member found another pup somewhere else. 
I do think they have an association with EuroSport. Possibly just a broker though. That's a question I would put to Joseph or Tauyna from the actual EuroSport K9 through an e-mail.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

I imported a male GSD pup from them and found Taunya to be a pleasure to deal with. They represented what I got well. I found them to be right on target with the pup I got. I am Pleased with the male pup I recieved. Great drives and very confident from the get go. Reasonably priced pup also. 

They have a place in Texas and also in Czech Republic. Taunya is Texan, and Joseph is Czech. They breed, raise and work the dogs and pups in Czech and then the buyer imports them. 
She was good about sending me video and pictures of the pups for me to choose, and I feel very confident I got the one I chose.

I had no problems.


----------

